# Craigslist



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

When I post things on craigslist I seem to get a lot of responses from people that has nothing to do with the item I posted. Like, wanting to hook up with you and click on their dating site.
Does any one else get these weird responses? 
Also craigslist says they don't have a way to delete our old items yet. Well if they are smart enough to have a setup like they have why can't they fix it where you can delete all your old items from your account page? We have page after page I would like to delete but they say they have no way to delete them. 
I like selling on there but they need to upgrade a little bit.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I haven't had any similar occurrences. You can mark the input page you do not want to be contacted by third parties. I've only deleted (closed) a couple of items but haven't had a problem.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

I even got so old coot wanting a housekeeper/hooker! He was so nasty on the phone I changed numbers and reported him. I was listing for childcare(what was he even doing in that section)


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Well, I'll take it back. I get a lot of SPAM mail, particular from one sender. I'm likely on a hundred or more e-mail list so I wouldn't be able to say it was directly from craigslist.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

I got so much spam mail from Craigslist that I don't use it hardly at all anymore...


----------



## LoonyK (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't have much spam mail or problems from Craigslist, except the flagging that can be bad and irrational at times.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

I find craigslist very difficult to deal with. I have sold and bought stuff there. But when I list something, I get about 20 emails or so, from someone trying to get me to sign up for their work at home programs.


----------

